# EVO long term test of Lamborghini MurciÃ©lago



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Since September 2004 they have owned a Lambo MurciÃ©lago on a long term test and I thought it was interesting to see how much ownership of such a beast would cost long-term.

Duration of test - 34 months 
Overall mileage - 44,658 
Average fuel consumption - 10mpg 
Servicing - Â£18,425 (4 in all) 
Consumables - Â£28,244 (2 clutches, 8 sets of tyres, brake discs, 8 sets of pads, replacement crankshaft) 
Depreciation - Â£87,655 
Fuel - Â£20,072

So all in it has cost Â£154,936 or Â£4,541 per month, or Â£3.46 per mile [smiley=dizzy2.gif]

By way of comparison, the servicing costs for a 997 Turbo over 40k miles would have been Â£1032 plus any warranty issues, plus consumables, etc. so it goes to show that buying a Lambo is one thing, but keeping it on the road is another thing altogether. No wonder the R8 has a premium.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Although 7,000 of those miles were on the race track!


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Wondermikie said:


> So all in it has cost Â£154,936 or Â£4,541 per month, or Â£3.46 per mile


Holy feck! I'd better keep saving those 2ps in a jar a little while longer then


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

The chaps just bought a new LP640 as well!


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Nice find Dean 

Who owns the car then? How do the EVO reviews work, who pays for the cars like that?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Oh bugger sex wee


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

NickP said:


> Although 7,000 of those miles were on the race track!


Yep, so maybe a bit harsher usage than the norm, but judging from most track days, a lot of owners take these beasts on the track for a regular workout. I know I would if I had one 8)


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

DeanTT said:


> The chaps just bought a new LP640 as well!


I don't think it's his. That LP640 was used in a recent back to back test in EVO against Simon George's orange Murc. The LP640 is owned by one of his friends - I think his name was Andy(?).


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> DeanTT said:
> 
> 
> > The chaps just bought a new LP640 as well!
> ...


I could do with a friend like that !


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

BAMTT said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > DeanTT said:
> ...


I'd rather be the friend, than have a friend like that 8)

So does Simon George own the car then, and just write for EVO as a hobby, or do they give him the cash to buy it?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> DeanTT said:
> 
> 
> > The chaps just bought a new LP640 as well!
> ...


In last months Evo, whilst it was in for repairs at the Lamborghini factory, there was a caption next to a photo of a LP640 being built saying "Repairs on the Murcielago are well underway at the Lambo factory, while nearby Simon's next car is being built.

Simon George also said " It should be ready for its trip back to the UK fairly soon, thankfully under its own steam this time, and with a bit of luck it will be accompanied by a new friend it's acquiring. The picture here may give you a clue as to what that is"


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

NickP said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > DeanTT said:
> ...


Hmmm interesting. In this months EVO its the review of the Murc long termer and he states he is keping the Murc instead of selling it (as was first planned).

Perhaps he's having both?!?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> NickP said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


Yes I noticed there was no mention of the new one in this months issue too....strange!


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> I don't think it's his. That LP640 was used in a recent back to back test in EVO against Simon George's orange Murc. The LP640 is owned by one of his friends - I think his name was Andy(?).


I think you'll find that it's jointly owned by both of them.

Simon.


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

tdk said:


> I think you'll find that it's jointly owned by both of them.
> 
> Simon.


Great way to do it!


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

DeanTT said:


> Great way to do it!


Sure, if you've got Â£100,000 each burning a hole in your pocket!


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Wondermikie said:


> So does Simon George own the car then, and just write for EVO as a hobby, or do they give him the cash to buy it?


I never quite understand how it works with Evo's long termers - they talk about them as if they own them but surely that's not the case. :?


----------



## damo (May 7, 2002)

raven said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> > So does Simon George own the car then, and just write for EVO as a hobby, or do they give him the cash to buy it?
> ...


Whilst manufacturers lend them most of the long termers, they have 'contributors' who write occasionally about their own cars. There is another chap in a similar situation with a yellow Carrera GT. And also Harry Metcalfes (evo's owner) Zonda.

The LP640 is jointly owned by Simon George and another chap called Andy (forget his second name) who also owns a blue Gallardo. They are regular posters on the Ferrari and Lambo forum on Pistonheads.

Here's a post describing their trip back from the Lambo factory with the 2 Murcies http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topi ... 0&t=424046


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

raven said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> > So does Simon George own the car then, and just write for EVO as a hobby, or do they give him the cash to buy it?
> ...


I reckon it could work something like this:

Person A is self employed/has own company, is successful and loves cars. One of the plausible strands of that business is either being a freelance journalist or providing 'test and consulting' services to motoring journals on the true cost of running some cars. That puts one on the books and probably the cars' high running costs can then be partially (or wholly if they are really clever) offsite against tax as a depreciating business asset. I'd guees they have to then pay a certain amount of tax for private use and as a taxable benefit, but it is certainly going to be worthwhile negotiating with the IR to recover as mush of Â£90k depreciation as possible.

Most mainstream manufacturers provide long term test cars, but the mags are the registered keepers for speeding fines etc.

Porsche , Ferrari and Lamborghini are exceptions - where magazines have to source and fund there own long term vehicles - and the manufacturer only seems to offer short term test press cars.

I'd imagine the Mags and 'consultants' retain some pretty sharp accountants for offsetting vehicle depreciation for expensive long termers, as well as fostering relationships with affluent individuals who want to share costs for exposure and contributions.

The Lambo running costs are ridiculous and am sure kept artificially high, since most owners probably dont care too much about costs. I presume that is where importers/dealers and factory make huge margins to offset the relatively low unit volumes.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

I know why they got rid of it after 34 months :idea:

They saved themselves Â£50 by not having to get an MOT


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

HighTT said:


> I know why they got rid of it after 34 months :idea:
> 
> They saved themselves Â£50 by not having to get an MOT


 :lol:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

As per what *tdk* said, in this months EVO, Simon George confirms that the LP640 is jointly owned with a friend, and that they'll drive it alternate fortnights.

The total cost is listed as Â£208k, with options - Pearl White (Â£4,700), titanium coloured wheels (Â£1,057), yellow calipers (Â£681), carbon pack (Â£5,205), glass engine cover (Â£4,312).

Need to wait until next month to see what he thinks once he's driven it.


----------



## damo (May 7, 2002)

Wondermikie said:


> As per what *tdk* said, in this months EVO, Simon George confirms that the LP640 is jointly owned with a friend, and that they'll drive it alternate fortnights.
> 
> The total cost is listed as Â£208k, with options - Pearl White (Â£4,700), titanium coloured wheels (Â£1,057), yellow calipers (Â£681), carbon pack (Â£5,205), glass engine cover (Â£4,312).
> 
> Need to wait until next month to see what he thinks once he's driven it.


Or if you can't wait that long, read his posts on Pistonheads


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Well Jethro lives on my street, good friend with his wife, and he always has something nice outside his house, in the past week he has had an R8, New Aston and a new M3 last night, lucky git..


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

damo said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> > As per what *tdk* said, in this months EVO, Simon George confirms that the LP640 is jointly owned with a friend, and that they'll drive it alternate fortnights.
> ...


Ta, never realised he posts there [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

[smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

Wondermikie said:


> damo said:
> 
> 
> > Wondermikie said:
> ...


Is that last pic outside the queens hotel Mikey?


----------



## dannys1 (Oct 27, 2006)

Wondermikie said:


> As per what *tdk* said, in this months EVO, Simon George confirms that the LP640 is jointly owned with a friend, and that they'll drive it alternate fortnights.
> 
> The total cost is listed as Â£208k, with options - Pearl White (Â£4,700), titanium coloured wheels (Â£1,057), *yellow calipers (Â£681), *carbon pack (Â£5,205), glass engine cover (Â£4,312).
> 
> Need to wait until next month to see what he thinks once he's driven it.


Â£681...bloody hell, pot of yellow japlac from B&Q and id have done them for him for...ooohh Â£50?


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Is that last pic outside the queens hotel Mikey?


Welcome back!!

Yes, well spotted, outside the Queens. All the pics on the pistonheads link (and these too) were snapped in mighty Leeds.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

Wondermikie said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > Is that last pic outside the queens hotel Mikey?
> ...


Ah, didnt see the link.
Not back for long, just want to see if i can get the roof on my ttr to open and close remotely, looks like ill have to sort it out and post my findings on the mark 2 forum.
Posted some pics of my tt on there if your interested.
Wouldnt mind seeing some of your merc, that was on my list when i looked at the tt.
Nice looking car imho.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Here you go. Got any more pics of the Landie?


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

See, and you can open the roof remotely.
I test drove an slk 55, and i thought it was great, but lacked something for me, and i couldnt work out what, so i walked away.
I'll take some pics of the landy tomorrow and post em on here.
Great 4x4 with the hidden advantage of the more beat up it gets, the better it looks.
Cant really apply that to the range rover sport.
Really needed something i could get down the horse yard, the beach, hack my mountain bike about and drag my jetbike everywhere without the worry of scratching it.
Plus i can park it where the f*** i like in tesco, not 1/2 a mile away from the doors.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

As promised some pics of my landy Mikie.
Fitted the Alpine system as its got full ipod function with album art.
Not bothered about sat nav as i think its the biggest con on the planet, but do love my ipods.










































Sorry about the last pic, its my alpine with full functionality and cover art.
Why cant audi do this?


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Looks sweeeeeet! Just what I need for the supermarket run/daily commute...out of my way!!!

One thing- what's that hanging in the back window :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

Wondermikie said:


> Looks sweeeeeet! Just what I need for the supermarket run/daily commute...out of my way!!!
> 
> One thing- what's that hanging in the back window :lol:


Funnily enough, when parking in supermarkets i get a wide berth from everyone, they obvioulsy know from the the dinks n dents on it i'm not overly bothered about what i dink n dent back.

Which is a shame, if only people cared a little more when they parked.

Oh yeah, its "Animal" from the muppets.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> As promised some pics of my landy Mikie.


Best cars ever 8)


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

I love the idea of a combined roll cage and exhaust and air intake   :wink: :wink:


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

qstix said:


> a new M3 last night, lucky git..


What a red or silver one :wink:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

THIS THREAD IS [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] WORTHLESS WITHOUT [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] AFFADAVIT OF OWNERSHIP SIGNED [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] IN THE PRESENCE OF A JUSTICE [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] OF THE PEACE

For a kick-off, that doesn't look like wallsendmag's gaff, and where is the caravan? :wink:


----------

